# new byron ski shark attack



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

A woman was knocked out of her surk ski at Byron this morning by what is said to be a great white about 2.5m long. She escaped with lacerations to her arm fending it off after being knocked out of the ski. Happened at The Pass. How much for a shark shield?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Judging by the way the press usually blows things out of proportion, this may translate to "she thought she saw a shark, panicked, fell out and got a slight red mark on her skin attempting re-entry".

Then again maybe I'm just cynical.

Rob.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah Bob , i think your right on the ball , a slow news week will drag up anything that can be bumped up into the spectacular


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

On the other hand at the pass i wouldn't doubt it, may not have been a GW but big sharks are pretty common in that area if memory serves me correct. One of our guys saw a 3m tiger there around this time last year can't remember who it was but.

The lacerations from fending the shark off may be an exageration. A laceration from a GW would be your whole arm gone wouldn't it Andybear :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

A link to the news article

http://www.bigpond.com/news/breaking/co ... 059744.asp

Cheers Dave


----------



## Norm (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think the shark would have been too interested if all she received were cuts to her arm


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

it was a deep gash apparently and one the same length also attacked a boat in the same area so they said on the news. even tho the shark was half as long as my yak if it got u in the right spot u could bleed to death!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Just saw some pix; she's very lucky, very small injury to her wrist but the bite marks on the bottom of the surfski are a bit scary; looks like the noah has done the classic polaris missile attack vertically from below. Hard to tell from pic I saw but the crescent shaped row of teeth marks looks like it hit the ski right in the middle of the hull along the keel line. The ski looks like a very tough 'glass jobie; don't know what a plastic yak would look like after a similar attack.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The implications of the story are crystal clear:

(1) Do not use surf skis, have something more substantial such as a kayak. If you have one of those flipper propelled ones with the finny things in the middle, all the better as that gives more protection from sharks biting upwards from underneath.

(2) Avoid the "150 metre" zone. Stay either further out, say 4 km or close in where the water is ankle deep.

(3) Enroll in self-defense training where you can learn the weak points of sharks up to 10 metres long and thus with some practice you can fight off attacks like the lady in the news did. The reason I said "up to 10 metres" as the person who does the self-defense training for 10+ metre sharks is still in hospital after demonstrating his techniques off the coast in SA where the old whaling station used to be. As soon as the new leg grafts take, he will back at work.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

going to get me an even bigger knife now when i go fishing....even better when i stab its eyes out,then rip its jaws out,then cut its head off when mr white pointer tries to make a meal of me.....then tow the carcass back to the beach!!!.....ooops i must be dreaming,would probably sh*t myself.....but then i could get run over crossing the road,so not going to stop me kayak fishing


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

couta, a real man would just tail grab it :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Wonder if that was the shark that Breambo posted the news about: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10839


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Love the photo in the news article.......it was huge.

Anyway. I am now scared. I am going to sell my kayak...buy a 25 ft steel boat with twin 150hp motors.

I will buy a shot gun have have it at the ready.

I will also buy ten 44 gallon drums.......massive hooks........cows for bait and go out and kill every shark in the world :shock:


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I see the goat boat was one of those long pointy Hayden things like those really fit people use to paddle like buggery past me in Bonville Ck on Saturday arvos. 
Spose it brings on the dilemma of ,"what if it happened to me "? 
"if I got attacked by a shark while kayacking how would I avert disaster "? 
"how buoyant are stubby holders "? 
I mean,what will I need to do in the heat of battle so I don't lose all the beers ?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

rofl.... good one unkie! hence i use the esky!


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah me too 8) the esky might keep it occupied just long enough to use my super charged turbo paddle and varrooom outa there :arrow:


----------



## Norm (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with couta1
Still a safer sport than many things we do in life. 1 death (read somewhere as a long time average)a year from a shark is a risk I am prepared to take. I think it is some consolation to fisho's that this was not a kayak covered in blood.
Cheers


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Wattie said:


> Love the photo in the news article.......it was huge.
> 
> Anyway. I am now scared. I am going to sell my kayak...buy a 25 ft steel boat with twin 150hp motors.
> 
> ...


hahahahah

Wattie, ya don't need a 25 ft steel boat with twin 150 hp motors. A 24.5 ft steel boat with twin 150 hp motors would do.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

troppo said:


> (2) Avoid the "150 metre" zone. Stay either further out, say 4 km or close in where the water is ankle deep.


Can someone explain this? I think its going to mean not to fish for snook where i fish for snook, especially not with water_baby who bleeds his catches over the side :shock:.


----------



## SirFishalot (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Has anyone heard any updates about this incident? I am just very keen to find out the details of what happened because as we all know the media tends to put it's own slant on things. Typcially things happen for a reason so I was curious if anyone knew exactly what happened, what she was doing at the time etc. I've heard a few shark stories but every one I've heard so far involves some sort of shall we say ignorance of shark free ettiquette on the water??? Great white's aren't dumb animals and all I got from the media is that this is pretty random with no real reason, which does make me have some doubts....Though I am aware that once they start working out a good knock on that cigar shaped thing at the top puts some blood in the water, it might happen more often but let's face it they're not out to eat us....so what's the end story? What do we take out of this incident to make sure the mistakes aren't repeated???

Thanks peoples.....


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Norm said:


> I think it is some consolation to fisho's that this was not a kayak covered in blood.
> Cheers


Weeeell I hate to have to say it, but before you enter areas in Africa where Lions are present all the women will be asked if they are menstruating, If so they are really limited in where they can go and stay because they are very likely to attract a big hungry lion from very far away, and could very well be eaten. I wonder if it's the same with sharkies?

I wonder if she, I guess you can't ask that kind of stuff, oh bugger I just did :?


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Coincidentally, I stumbled across this report today:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story ... d=10470196



> ...I got my blade (paddle) and was punching the shark in the face as hard as I could...she was treated for a cut she got hitting the shark and got four stitches in her forearm...


It doesn't say exactly how she was injured, but seems to me that an encounter with a sharks teeth would leave more than just a single cut.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> Norm said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is some consolation to fisho's that this was not a kayak covered in blood.
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard about brown bubbles before - hahaha :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> troppo said:
> 
> 
> > (2) Avoid the "150 metre" zone. Stay either further out, say 4 km or close in where the water is ankle deep.
> ...


I can explain it L3GACY. That was a tongue-in-cheek comment as the lady was attacked at the 150 m mark and I made it into a universal fact. It is a bit like if ya hit by a Ford Falcon on the road then ya don't even go near a Ford Falcon in a car park. Or something.

However, I would suggest that when fishing with water_baby, you cast into his blood burley trail from a distance and not paddle in it.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

My bad, still getting used to the lack of seriousness in this forum, least that's my excuse :wink:. i reckon the best thing to do is mount a nice winch to my yak and hitch on to water_baby's yak, that way i get a free ride to the fishing grounds and when his yak gets swallowed by 18ft of great white i can score the fight of a lifetime :lol:.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> i reckon the best thing to do is mount a nice winch to my yak and hitch on to water_baby's yak, that way i get a free ride to the fishing grounds and when his yak gets swallowed by 18ft of great white i can score the fight of a lifetime :lol:.


hahehehalahhaa, that's the way! Sure beats catching a 25 cm whiting. 8)


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

I am just assuming that she didnt have her paddle leashed if she was hitting the shark with it and then had to swim back to her yak which had drifted away, either way would have been a terrifying swim, kudos to her for not panicking, cheers Justin.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> Norm said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is some consolation to fisho's that this was not a kayak covered in blood.
> ...


heh has anyone seen anchorman? :
Brick Tamland: I read somewhere their periods attract bears. Bears can smell the menstruation.
Brian Fantana: Well, that's just great. You hear that, Ed? Bears. Now you're putting the whole station in jeopardy.

Stay Classy AKFF!!!


----------

